# Lezyne Pressure Drive CFH Pump



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone use one of these things?

Lezyne Pressure Drive CFH Pump

Any good? My REI dividend came today and a new pump is on my short list of essentials.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

The pressure drive pump is designed for road tires at 120 psi max: High pressure & low volume.

For MTB, you want to be looking at the high volume & low pressure series: http://www.lezyne.com/products/hand-pumps/mini-pumps-high-volume
I carry an alloy drive and love it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks . . . what about the CO2 Alloy Drive?


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The CO2 alloy drive is very nice looking, but I didn't like it as much as my Genuine Innovations Air Chuck SL:

http://www.amazon.com/Innovations-Air-Chuck-Sl-16g/dp/B00278XTJ2/ref=pd_sbs_sg_3

For racing applications, the air chuck that you can just press against your presta valve works the best. If you don't race, I'd go with something like the Alloy Drive CO2 seems to work well. Here's a cool vid showing how to use it, although not in English:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yah, I don't race so no need for something ultra fast, but the speed of CO2 is appealing.

This is what I'm looking for:


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

I have a friend who (is a total gear whore) who carries a Micro Floor Drive










It's pretty nice


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Lezyne is solid all around....I love my Pressure Drive.


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

So the pressure drive would be a good solution if you wanted to use it for both road and mtb? I read somewhere that the alloy drive would not fully inflate a road tire.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The Pressure drive pumps low volume, so it will take a long time to fill a MTB tire.


----------

